# A possible cubing group for Northern Central Indiana!



## Matthew Cubermann (Jul 17, 2017)

I am thinking about starting a cubing group/club in my area and was wondering how many people would be able to come to meets, and maybe some comps. I live near Marion, Indiana (about half-way between Ft. Wayne and Indianapolis.)
Anyone interested?


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 17, 2017)

I live in Greenfield, which is not too far from Marion. If a meetup(s)/competition(s) were arranged at a convenient time, I would love to be there!


----------

